# alum creek ice



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

just drove around the lake main lake south of cheshire rd is open all coves are iced over but not sure how thick had daughter with me not going to check ice with kid but may check this afternoon/evening does anyone else have anything on ice in the coves wanting to get out


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Going to go grab some bait up there at the market. Will see if anything is fishable, if not hopefully heading to a small farm pond up that way.

I will post what I find.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I would be very careful on Alum. The water level varies so much you never know if it's safe or not. Be really careful. I seriously doubt it's safe this early.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

checked one are with about an inch and half of ice.

But has plenty of bait!!!!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

once th ice comes on i fish the crap outta alum mainly cause i live here but i have never caught a saugeye through the ice at alum creek on crappie and catfish its a hard lake but one day i will find that magic spot though i have covered a ton of the lake on ice with no luck


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Right with you AlumCreeker - The place is so awesome, yet you can't catch a damn thing in the winter...


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

This winter will be the winter to ice-fish Alum creek, with the dropped water level it should be helping you guys out this year.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Alum...I will catch a few right before dark...with a nice size perch every now and then.... waiting on the saugeye....down by the dam in around 20ft....setups are from 30ft to 15ft....with 20 the best in the past....there is a few certain spots that seem to produce when others don't.....just got to find them.... then mark them
I have fished Alum with a guy named Clyde(union operator) by chance is he on here? or his friend that I don't remember his name


----------



## Hooksetter (May 17, 2009)

what year were the photos takin?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

These were last year....but have fished Alum for years....I will be there this year when it's safe....I thought 10 inches was safe last year...and found a soft spot of 2 inches....I won't go that far from the dam this year if I go at all..... alone


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Ironman, I remember you doing pretty well out there last year. I was working it as well and never did very well. Usually 1 or 2 during the evening bite, a few crappie. But alot of work for few reward. About the same time you posted about the thin spot last year, I found one myself. Didn't go through but definately slowed me down. I had bored a hole every fifty paces for about two hundred yards. Every hole was at least 10". Figured "sweet". Put the auger in the sled grabbed the spud bar and started humpin'. About three hundred yards later bar goes through with no pressure. Usually I just use it for a walking stick and give it an occasional hard punch to check for bad sounds. Anyway long story short, definately wait for Alum. It's extreme depth keeps it from freezing fast. I was on it Dec. 27th. Lower end surface temps. were 37, halfway between Cheshire and 36/37 lake was ice covered. We're all better off heading to Indian, Buckeye or a pond for a week or so. Especially since there is never anybody around up at Alum. You go through, your on your own. When it does get thick I'll be happy to hook up with anybody that wants to scout.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just getting out is good for me....catching is just a plus!!....
Indian is a haul and not sure I would want to go somewhere I have no idea about....Till Alum is safe..... I'll just stay home...but always welcome company to make it safer.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

brutus and I checked 3 places yesterday, and it was no brainer for us. Not safe!!! had about 1/2" of good ice and 3/4" of crap on top.

Above cheshire was froze over, but below cheshire was open water.

fwiw, yesterday, the spillway was open and flowing (with 2 guys casting). This morning it is froze over.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

ironman- plan on meeting up with us at Buckeye sometime. There's not a problem with thin ice out there when we get a group together. Todays report from Buckeye look really good. Good ice and several shanty's out there early.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

DaleM said:


> ironman- plan on meeting up with us at Buckeye sometime. There's not a problem with thin ice out there when we get a group together. Todays report from Buckeye look really good. Good ice and several shanty's out there early.


That sounds good to me!!! I was just putting some new line on a couple of ice rods and some tip-ups....as I know nothing about buckeye either....I guess just look for all the other ice fisherman


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Iron

Just look for the pack of Shanty's/People and find you a clear spot drill some holes and have a good time.

Dale, while there was a bunch of Shantys out there today, There wasn't much hollering and seemed very very very slow.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks I'll do that....the season is just started lets hope the global warming thing waits for next year....I mean next decade


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

I caught alot of white bass this december at alum, has anyone had luck with them thru the ice?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

any reports was thinking galena or some other coves for this weekend any info would help


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Used to do a ton of ice fishing in Illinois. Alum-with the very clear water-would be my #1 central ohio choice to ice fish with safe ice. Best ice bites I've ever had always happened 30 minutes before dusk and then picked up again a few hours later up thru midnight. This is a pattern that has worked well for me on 15 different lakes throughout Northern I'll and WI. Primarily caught white bass, crappie with an occassional walleye or catfish at those hours. If I hit alum this winter, I'd use my portable fishfinder and drill a bunch of "cup" holes in and around the beach area and try to find some shad/marks in 12-15 fow. Then I'd use a jigging rapala tipped with a maggot and dip a minnow on a teardrop as an alternate rig-fished right near the bottom. Damn...need to get out and do some ice fishing! Still have my auger and gear....


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

fishintechnician said:


> any reports was thinking galena or some other coves for this weekend any info would help


New Galenas ramp always has action!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bman said:


> Used to do a ton of ice fishing in Illinois. Alum-with the very clear water-would be my #1 central ohio choice to ice fish with safe ice. Best ice bites I've ever had always happened 30 minutes before dusk and then picked up again a few hours later up thru midnight. This is a pattern that has worked well for me on 15 different lakes throughout Northern I'll and WI. Primarily caught white bass, crappie with an occassional walleye or catfish at those hours. If I hit alum this winter, I'd use my portable fishfinder and drill a bunch of "cup" holes in and around the beach area and try to find some shad/marks in 12-15 fow. Then I'd use a jigging rapala tipped with a maggot and dip a minnow on a teardrop as an alternate rig-fished right near the bottom. Damn...need to get out and do some ice fishing! Still have my auger and gear....


Be very careful out there on Alum....there are some soft spots....with 10inches everywhere else I found a 2in soft spot and heard of more from the ice boats riders finding some and the cove beside the dam has a large soft spot too!!!

.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Are these pictures from this year? 10 inches of ice on Alum already? Maybe I am not reading this right... thanks for the information.
ying


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

last years pictures!!! Just a warning for all


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thank you for letting me know that. I figured as much, but got a little excited to see that there was 10inches of ice. 
I haven't even tried Alum this year, as a matter of fact I haven't even ventured on a couple ponds by myself. Still waiting for the feeling of solid ice below me... Normally watch for the first guy at Galena and then I start to poke around.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

ying6 said:


> Thank you for letting me know that. I figured as much, but got a little excited to see that there was 10inches of ice.
> I haven't even tried Alum this year, as a matter of fact I haven't even ventured on a couple ponds by myself. Still waiting for the feeling of solid ice below me... Normally watch for the first guy at Galena and then I start to poke around.


ying

You better error on the side of safety... Last time I saw you in the car @ Polaris, you looked like you were really putting on that winter coat!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow what is that big hole in the ice about. Someone make it on purpose or is there a snowmobile at the bottom of alum. Seeing that is there a restriction on the size of a hole you are allowed to make or fish over? I have seen videos of people spearing pike through the ice over some pretty big holes but they were out of state.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I believe when Ironman discovered the thin spot last year. He probably probed to find the extent of the bad spot, so he or others would be aware and not venture too close or into it. 
Hole max. is 12" diameter. But this was a different case. He wasn't making it to fish. I'm sure he can explain what really happened. But that would be my guess.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Muskarp said:


> I believe when Ironman discovered the thin spot last year. He probably probed to find the extent of the bad spot, so he or others would be aware and not venture too close or into it.
> Hole max. is 12" diameter. But this was a different case. He wasn't making it to fish. I'm sure he can explain what really happened. But that would be my guess.


Yes the first pics were where my leg went in and got my shovel to see how big it was and as you can see I piled snow around it to mark it for others...I took the pic before I piled all the snow aroung it...after that I went over to the bay at New Galena to warn another ice fisherman that I have fished with before out there.... about the soft spot then went home and that was my last trip....but willing to go this year.... just not alone like I was that day
you can see I have a gas auger and in no way would make a hole like that on purpose to fish...just trying to see how big it was and to mark the hole for others


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

went to galena today just to check it out didn't see anyone fishing but there were 4-6 cars there and alot at the pullof n of there didn't get out to check the iceas I was in a hurry has anyone checked the ice yet?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I checked the ice in front of New Galena Ramp today during lunch. It was still the same three inches it was wed. Except today there was a little water on top the ice between the snow and the actual ice coating. Still barely fishable. And probably not recommended! Keep in mind the main lake below Cheshire Road just froze up after the big snow thursday. Entire west bank and main lake cannot be safe yet. Only place truely safe right now would be the docks in the Marina. Does any body ever fish that little pond next to the park office?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Is getting ready to head up that way in a few... Sounds like it might be tough to find some fishable ice still.


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

First and only time I ice fished was that little pond and that was 15 yrs ago wow I feel old. Caught a few gills and 1 LM like i said that was atleast 15 yrs ago.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Very Thoughtful of you Ironman, I would of been out of there in a flash or as quick as I could. Had to be a lil Erie chunking away ice you had been standing on only moments before.Is there a hole size limit you are allowed to fish over?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I just got done drilling a hole no more than 6ft. away that was 10 in thick....believe me.... I was standing as far away as I could.... while I was chunking with the shovel.....I count my blessings every day....some one is looking over me


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Was out today with no luck.

Had to hits, both on bobber and minnow but I was away from pole jigging and dad saw the bobber go down to late.

Ice was 3.5" with about 8" of snow on it. (So it seemed) Lots of water coming out of the holes....


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

ironman & perchy---where on Alum were you? I want to go but not somewhere where ice is not thick enough yet...I usually hit Africa Rd cove immediately north of Lewis Center Rd area first, cause that's where most icers go to...thanks for any info...Jim O


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

does anyone have a report from Alum? I might head over around 3:30 or so to see if there are any fish moving around. Want to make sure we have good ice though. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ying

Thats where I was last Saturday. Lots of snow on the lake, with some soft spots. (You can see them) We had 3.5 inches of ice on the south side of the cove area. Once you drill your hole look out for the water coming out of it.... It flooded the area we were in.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

3.5 is what we have on the ponds by my house. Just not a fan. fished 3.5 at Indian a couple weeks ago with a power auger. Pretty funny.... barely started the drill and it was done.
Not sure if I am going to brave it. Will ask Slim what he thinks.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I can tell you, its pretty solid. The ice under the snow is the black hard ice. Areas that have had holes drilled will have a layer on the white ice. I'mma guess it should be close to 4 to 4.5 by now.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well Mike and i checked out Marina and drilled some holes off docks. Wow only couple inches of solid ice,right around docks. No takers only saw couple fish on Mikes Vex. It was not very fishy looking tonight. Did not try Galena maybe next time.


----------



## walleye3206 (Jan 10, 2010)

this warm front may kill it for awhile. i went to deer creek, and i drilled 6 or 7 holes between harding and the lodge..believe it or not, 5 1/2 inches, but its not good ice. seems that cove always did freeze first. did not go out more than 25-30 yards off the harding point due west. lake is covered,and no open water visable,but i figure about a week after alum,it'll be ok
b.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I saw a few guys fishing the back end of galena cove today. And a couple heterosexually challenged individuals trolling the parking lot while I spyed on the ice guys. Didn't see any thing pulled out during the 1/2 hr I ate my late lunch.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Muskarp said:


> And a couple heterosexually challenged individuals trolling the parking lot QUOTE]
> 
> I am so sick and tired of these freaks...... I have talked to the park office so many times about this, but they seem not to care. One day a buddy and myself were heading to a day use blind to goose hunt in the early season, and we witnessed 2 of the sickos getting on in the woods. We chased them out and called the park office. The officer came out and said "we know its a problem, but we have a hard time enforcing it".
> 
> Just imagine if I had my son or daughter with me and they witnessed what I saw. How do you explain that?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Muskarp said:
> 
> 
> > And a couple heterosexually challenged individuals trolling the parking lot QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok Im going to open the can of worms...
Let start by saying Im not gay. But i do have a lot of gay friends and Im not ashamed to say that. Plus I have a few gay cousins. The way I see it with gay people is to each their ownwhat you do is your business. I do agreeThey/NO ONE should do that kind of stuff in public. 
But let me ask you.if it was a man and a woman or even 2 women would you have reacted the same way???
Because I bet 80% or more of us wouldnt havewe would be trying to get a better look.
I couldnt tell you how many times Ive busted couples doin the do in a boat or a car!!!
So be careful with the label freaks just because someone is gay doesnt mean theyre freaks.
You never know..One of your hunting or fishing buddies could be gay. And what would you do if he/she came out and told you he/she was? Would you stop hanging out with them? Would you call them a freak? I would almost say you wouldnt.
And I know we can get into a big HOLY WAR over this but let the man upstairs work that out.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, as Slim said we fished on the west side of the lake. Very iffy Ice. not sure if I would want to venture out on the lake and fish it. Might try again tomorrow for a little while. Not sure where though. The 2 ponds I want to fish are still not very safe.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

West shore didn't freeze until last Thursday. Not very long for it's depth. Warm temps will end any thought of fishing that side.
Fish4wall, your off base on this. People are not bashing the behavior. Just the presumptuous attitude that they all possess. The area is soo overrun that when anyone pulls in they are hit on. That's BS. And I think most would be offended if it were male/female or female/female. It's a State Park. Get a room!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

and i'm not saying its ok to do this....

"I do agreeThey/NO ONE should do that kind of stuff in public."
(i said this in my reply)
all i'm saying is if it wasn't 2 guys... would you still call them a "freak"?
so i feel i'm not off base in any way.
you quote "Just the presumptuous attitude that they all possess." i would have to say your off base with this. not ALL possess this presumptuous attitude.
now if someone comes up to you then yes!!! that person needs thier clock cleaned.
but to label someone because of a few bad apples....thats just as "freakish" as the bad apples.
and yes... GET A ROOM!!! LOL


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

That is what I was reffering to as well this is a public place where there are children and families that should not be exposed to this in any way I had to go to court a few years ago and there were at least four guys in there that had indecent exposure charges all from delaware or alum creek in areas where there are parks and things for public use as well as from the state parks all they got was a slap on the wrist and told not to go back. I tis Bs and somethign should be done


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

ok maybe this is supposed to be an ice thread and we are to speak about fishing and ice conditions that we find in areas and that is correct but since you all have said something about the actions going on around the lake i have to speak on something. now i say something really does need to be done about this correct. and for someone who says what does it matter if its a guy/girl or guy/guy. then you take your young son or daughter fishing and when he/she ask daddy why are those guys kissing or you god forbid take them to the bathroom and two or more guys are in there and again your asked daddy why are those guys in the same potty place together or if they see something else im sorry i live here and i see this crap all the time and personally if the day comes where my daughter or son see something man that will just be it. others are right its a state park a place to take your family fishing hunting hiking just out to enjoy the outdoors not to be witness to sexual acts st8 or gay however you really never see anything but gay acts. I have been out mushroom hunting before and had a (male) follow me all over the place and yet i hear whats wrong with that ha i chased him off with a stick thats disrespect to me thats what i want for someone to follow me around. anyways this just really bothers me. take your sex acts to a private place not our state parks str8 or gay. so anyone been catching any saugeye or fished the dam area yet dont think the ice is good there but then again i havent been down by the dam


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

fish4wall said:


> Ok Im going to open the can of worms...
> Let start by saying Im not gay. But i do have a lot of gay friends and Im not ashamed to say that. Plus I have a few gay cousins. The way I see it with gay people is to each their ownwhat you do is your business. I do agreeThey/NO ONE should do that kind of stuff in public.
> But let me ask you.if it was a man and a woman or even 2 women would you have reacted the same way???
> Because I bet 80% or more of us wouldnt havewe would be trying to get a better look.
> ...


Your right I am not going to get into a HOLY WAR over this but yes I too have GAY friends. These friends of mine would never act in such a manor. Just because someone is gay doesn't mean they are freak (that is not what I meant). The open act of male to male sexual relations within a State Park more then makes these people freaks. I could careless what they, you or anybody does within the confines of a closed door. But Anal Lube and a bottle of wine in a State Park is a little absurd!!


----------

